# Filmrolle  BRauche Hilfe..ist sehr wichtig !



## Yafeuafula (5. Oktober 2003)

Hi leute,

also ich würde gerne so eine filmrolle so als menü machen nur habe ich da kein plan wie ich das hinbekomme !

ich meine sowas....







wenn irh ein tutorial zu sowas habt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir dieses gebt  


mfg Ya


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Oktober 2003)

Das dürfte auch ohne Tutorial funktionieren.
Du zeichnest erst deine Grundform, die verbiegst du dann nach Lust und Laune per "Verbiegen" (Vezerrungsfilter). Dann zeichnest du die Querstreben ein und füllst die Flächen noch mit Grautönen. Wenn du lustig bist fügst du noch einen Schlagschatten hinzu.
Sorry, hatte mich am Anfang nen bisl geirrt...


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Oktober 2003)

Achja, du kannst natürlich auch den Zeichenstift benutzen.
Aber ich deke mal das "Verbiegen" da auch reicht  

Kleines Beispiel:


----------



## Yafeuafula (5. Oktober 2003)

wow das sieht ja super aus !

ich hatte mir das aber so gedacht das jetzt diese filmrolle so auf der website von oben nach unten geht so gebogen irgendwie das es gut aussieht und das ich dan da wo die bilder normalerweise sin so rollover mache so als menü...nur ich peil das nich so ein ding zu machen  

auch dei beschreibung hilft mir nicht weiter irgendwie....bin en looser ihn so sachen


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Oktober 2003)

Wo liegt jetzt das Problem ? Bei dem senkrechten Film oder bei dem Rollover ?
Der Film dürfte ja nu irgendwie kein Problem mehr sein  
Wenn es um den Rollovereffekt geht ...


----------



## Yafeuafula (5. Oktober 2003)

hat sich scho erledigt  

habs hinbekommen  

danke nochmal


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Yafeuafula,

bitte ließ Dir doch noch einmal unsere Netiquette genau durch. Insbesondere
möchte ich Dich hier auf den Punkt (12) aufmerksam machen und Dich bitten
in zukünftigen Beiträgen ein wenig auf Deinen grausigen Satzbau zu achten...

In diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## subzero (6. Oktober 2003)

Poste mal deinen Versuch, bin mal neugierig. 
Für faule: Es gibt Brushes, darunter sind auch oft Filmrollen


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Oktober 2003)

... Sieht man  

(sorry wegen offtopic)


----------

